# A lot of FREE photo magazines



## climber (Oct 2, 2014)

Check this: http://www.photographybb.com/magazine/photographybb-magazine/

54 monthly editions of PhotographyBB Magazine for free.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.

For free the ROI is pretty good. ;D


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 14, 2014)

If you are a working photographer or you work in the photo industry (as I do at a photo lab), you can get a free subscription to a real printed monthly photo magazine (not an e-zine). _Rangefinder_ is put out by the Wedding and Portrait Photographers International. They offer free subscriptions to anyone in the industry and the magazine is not available at newsstands.

My lab also used to get a free consumer photo magazine to hand out to customers called _PhotoMedia_. It was a great magazine published three times a year and distributed only through camera shops and photo labs in the western United States. Unfortunately they stopped the print version a couple years ago (it may still be online).


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 15, 2014)

climber said:


> Check this: http://www.photographybb.com/magazine/photographybb-magazine/
> 
> 54 monthly editions of PhotographyBB Magazine for free.



Many thanks MrFotoFool


----------

